# Error Upgrading bacula 3 to 5



## klabacita (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi people.

 I want to upgrade my 2 bacula servers running 3.x to 5.x, I have read /usr/ports/UPDATING but don't see any news about.

  Well I start my portupgrade -air bacula-server and I got this error:


```
Linking bacula-dir ...
/usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server/work/bacula-5.0.0/libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link /usr/bin/c++  -L/usr/local/lib -L../lib -L../cats -
L../findlib -o bacula-dir dird.o admin.o authenticate.o autoprune.o backup.o bsr.o catreq.o dir_plugins.o dird_conf.o expand.o fd_cmds.o 
getmsg.o inc_conf.o job.o jobq.o migrate.o mountreq.o msgchan.o next_vol.o newvol.o pythondir.o recycle.o restore.o run_conf.o scheduler.o 
ua_acl.o ua_cmds.o ua_dotcmds.o ua_query.o ua_input.o ua_label.o ua_output.o ua_prune.o ua_purge.o ua_restore.o ua_run.o ua_select.o 
ua_server.o ua_status.o ua_tree.o ua_update.o vbackup.o verify.o  -lbacfind -lbacsql -lbacpy -lbaccfg -lbac -lm   -L/usr/local/lib/mysql -
lmysqlclient_r -lz -lpthread  -lintl  -lwrap  -lssl -lcrypto
dird.o(.text+0x21c): In function `check_catalog(cat_op)':
: undefined reference to `db_check_max_connections(JCR*, B_DB*, unsigned int)'
dird.o(.text+0xe54): In function `check_resources()':
: undefined reference to `store_size32(s_lex_context*, RES_ITEM*, int, int)'
dird.o(.text+0xe80): In function `check_resources()':
: undefined reference to `store_size64(s_lex_context*, RES_ITEM*, int, int)'
dird.o(.text+0x20c6): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `prt_kaboom'
dird.o(.text+0x231a): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `drop(char*, char*, bool)'
dird.o(.text+0x23eb): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `db_debug_print(JCR*, __sFILE*)'
dird.o(.text+0x24c8): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `drop(char*, char*, bool)'
backup.o(.text+0xc45): In function `send_accurate_current_files(JCR*)':
: undefined reference to `db_get_base_jobid(JCR*, B_DB*, JOB_DBR*, unsigned int*)'
backup.o(.text+0xec9): In function `send_accurate_current_files(JCR*)':
: undefined reference to `db_create_base_file_list(JCR*, B_DB*, char*)'
backup.o(.text+0xee7): In function `send_accurate_current_files(JCR*)':
: undefined reference to `db_get_base_file_list(JCR*, B_DB*, int (*)(void*, int, char**), void*)'
backup.o(.text+0x2246): In function `do_backup(JCR*)':
: undefined reference to `db_commit_base_file_attributes_record(JCR*, B_DB*)'
bsr.o(.text+0x5f8): In function `write_bsr(UAContext*, RESTORE_CTX&, __sFILE*)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
bsr.o(.text+0xee3): In function `display_bsr_info(UAContext*, RESTORE_CTX&)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
catreq.o(.text+0x17c): In function `update_attribute(JCR*, char*, int)':
: undefined reference to `db_create_attributes_record(JCR*, B_DB*, ATTR_DBR*)'
catreq.o(.text+0x53b): In function `update_attribute(JCR*, char*, int)':
: undefined reference to `db_create_attributes_record(JCR*, B_DB*, ATTR_DBR*)'
dird_conf.o(.data+0x510): undefined reference to `store_size64(s_lex_context*, RES_ITEM*, int, int)'
dird_conf.o(.data+0x18c8): undefined reference to `store_size64(s_lex_context*, RES_ITEM*, int, int)'
dird_conf.o(.data+0x1954): undefined reference to `store_size64(s_lex_context*, RES_ITEM*, int, int)'
dird_conf.o(.data+0x1970): undefined reference to `store_size64(s_lex_context*, RES_ITEM*, int, int)'
migrate.o(.text+0x2563): In function `do_migration_init(JCR*)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
migrate.o(.text+0x31ce): In function `do_migration_init(JCR*)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x73a): In function `dot_bvfs_lsfiles(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::Bvfs(JCR*, B_DB*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x774): In function `dot_bvfs_lsfiles(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::ls_files()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x77c): In function `dot_bvfs_lsfiles(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::~Bvfs()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x797): In function `dot_bvfs_lsfiles(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::ch_dir(char const*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x7a3): In function `dot_bvfs_lsfiles(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::~Bvfs()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x897): In function `bvfs_result_handler(void*, int, char**)':
: undefined reference to `bvfs_basename_dir(char*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x1112): In function `dot_bvfs_lsdirs(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::Bvfs(JCR*, B_DB*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x114c): In function `dot_bvfs_lsdirs(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::ls_special_dirs()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x1154): In function `dot_bvfs_lsdirs(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::ls_dirs()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x115c): In function `dot_bvfs_lsdirs(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::~Bvfs()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x1177): In function `dot_bvfs_lsdirs(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::ch_dir(char const*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x1183): In function `dot_bvfs_lsdirs(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `Bvfs::~Bvfs()'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x19b5): In function `dot_bvfs_update(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `bvfs_update_cache(JCR*, B_DB*)'
ua_dotcmds.o(.text+0x1a12): In function `dot_bvfs_update(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `bvfs_update_path_hierarchy_cache(JCR*, B_DB*, char*)'
ua_output.o(.text+0x1360): In function `do_list_cmd(UAContext*, char const*, e_list_type)':
: undefined reference to `db_list_base_files_for_job(JCR*, B_DB*, unsigned int, void (*)(void*, char const*), void*)'
ua_restore.o(.text+0x18e2): In function `user_select_jobids_or_files(UAContext*, RESTORE_CTX*)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
ua_restore.o(.text+0x2bbb): In function `restore_cmd(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `db_get_used_base_jobids(JCR*, B_DB*, char*, db_list_ctx*)'
ua_restore.o(.text+0x2bfc): In function `restore_cmd(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `uar_print_jobs'
ua_restore.o(.text+0x2cf9): In function `restore_cmd(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
ua_restore.o(.text+0x2e25): In function `restore_cmd(UAContext*, char const*)':
: undefined reference to `get_next_jobid_from_list(char**, unsigned int*)'
ua_update.o(.text+0x109e): In function `update_vol_actiononpurge(UAContext*, char*, MEDIA_DBR*)':
: undefined reference to `aop_to_str(int, POOL_MEM&)'
ua_update.o(.text+0x1d74): In function `update_volume(UAContext*)':
: undefined reference to `aop_to_str(int, POOL_MEM&)'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server/work/bacula-5.0.0/src/dird.


  ====== Error in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server/work/bacula-5.0.0/src/dird ======


*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server/work/bacula-5.0.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100627-92283-18he2lh-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=bacula-
server-3.0.3 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.0.3 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Build of sysutils/bacula-server ended at: Sun, 27 Jun 2010 23:11:57 -0700 (consumed 00:01:38)
--->  Upgrade of sysutils/bacula-server ended at: Sun, 27 Jun 2010 23:11:57 -0700 (consumed 00:05:43)
--->  ** Upgrade tasks 2: 0 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped and 2 failed
--->  Listing the results (+:done / -:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! sysutils/bacula-client (bacula-client-3.0.3)  (linker error)
        ! sysutils/bacula-server (bacula-server-3.0.3)  (linker error)
--->  Packages processed: 0 done, 0 ignored, 0 skipped and 2 failed
--->  Session ended at: Sun, 27 Jun 2010 23:11:57 -0700 (consumed 00:07:22)
```

  Have someone already did this with success?

  FreeBSD 7.2-Px, with MySQL 5.1.x, thanks!!!


----------

